# pavers not fitting



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... Looks like ya gotta adjust yer spacin' to get 'em to work,....

Looks like they need to be tighter in the pics,....


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am figuring there is no such stone even close the the resulting empty space. Is that it ?

Only thing that I can figure is that you don't have the pattern right.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, If I am looking at photos of the same stone....
You see the long pointy stones that I have labelled as "A"?
In your photo, they look to be pointing at each other, and touching at the point.
In the other photo, they seem to be pointing in the same direction, and a gap between them.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I get the sense this is kit? If so, are you following the diagram (assuming you received all the pieces)? If so, probably as Bondo says - they need to be tighter


----------



## woodypecker (Aug 6, 2016)

this isn't a kit. I purchased the stones in the bay where they have the pavers. at first I thought I had picked up a wrong piece, but after examination, all the pieces are the same. no instructions. just thought they would go together like a jigsaw puzzle. will try and rearrange the stones so that they don't point towards each other and see what happens. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

In my experience working with any style paver it is best to build it as you go and not leave gaps for filling in later. As in: the missing piece in pic 1 should be laid before the final course at the top of pic 1.


In all cases where hard edges or straight lines are required the final paver must be cut at the edges.


With that particular stone it can be laid up more than one way but only one way fits correctly.


----------



## woodypecker (Aug 6, 2016)

I would like to thank SPS-1 for explaining the problem and his photo. I was banging my head against the wall and thought I was going to have to return the stuff. Right now, I'm doing a dry run first to make sure I have everything laid out so that I don't screw it up. thanks again.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

They don't look all the same from here. But maybe I am mistaken.
Lowes has this installation guide. Maybe helps a little.

http://pdf.lowes.com/installationguides/759725916072_install.pdf

See the sketch at the bottom left of the instructions. Not sure what they are trying to show. See the circular arrow? Are they saying you need to flip one stone over ?

.


----------



## woodypecker (Aug 6, 2016)

SPS-1 said:


> They don't look all the same from here. But maybe I am mistaken.
> Lowes has this installation guide. Maybe helps a little.
> 
> http://pdf.lowes.com/installationguides/759725916072_install.pdf
> ...


thanks again. If I flip the stone over, that piece will have a flat surface compared to the others. like I said, i'll do a dry run first and then take a pic. when I'm done.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Jig saw puzzle for adults. great.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

SPS-1 said:


> They don't look all the same from here. But maybe I am mistaken.
> Lowes has this installation guide. Maybe helps a little.
> 
> http://pdf.lowes.com/installationguides/759725916072_install.pdf
> ...





Good find! I looked for that and failed to find it this morning.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nealtw said:


> Jig saw puzzle for adults. great.


I'll bet that by now, the OP really wishes those pavers were made of styrofoam.


----------



## RAL238 (May 20, 2018)

SPS-1 said:


> They don't look all the same from here. But maybe I am mistaken.
> Lowes has this installation guide. Maybe helps a little.
> 
> http://pdf.lowes.com/installationguides/759725916072_install.pdf
> ...



Looking at just the 3 stones at the top portion of the pattern, I think what the circular arrow means is that you rotate the stone at the 6-o'clock position 120 degrees from the one at the 2-o'clock position. Then rotate the third stone another 120 degrees for the one at the 10-o'clock position. 



The layout pattern is just a repetition of those 3 stone units. 



That said, the stones that the OP has look to be a different shape. But I think the concept is the same.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If you glare at the pattern in this link
http://pdf.lowes.com/installationgui...72_install.pdf
You can see a pattern of 3 that fit together that is repeated and is the same thru out the whole lay out.


----------



## woodypecker (Aug 6, 2016)

Did a dry run. just need to pay attention so that I don't have any points pointed towards each other. thanks for everyone's help.


----------

